# Bird Box for Feral Pigeons?



## architetto (Oct 1, 2008)

I am a design student in the UK and have just been set a project to create a bird box for a bird of my choice. I'd like to do pigeons as they're my favourite bird, but I know that they don't generally use bird houses so I'm not sure if it would be a viable idea or not? 

From my research so far I can see that domestic pigeons can be kept in box-like housing, but this would be for wild pigeons, as it must be attached to the wall of a building in the city. Also, it makes for a better project as I'd like to come up with solutions for the problems people have with feral pigeons (such as debris, damage to buildings etc)

I'd really appreciate any advice, I only have a few days to design and build this so I need all the help I can get! And if it's not going to work I'll have to think of a new bird quickly, but I'd much prefer to do pigeons if at all possible so if anyone has any thoughts or experience about this I'd love to hear it.

Thanks!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If there are no restrictions like size, then you'd be looking at a 'wall cote'. We actually toyed with the idea of trying it for free flying pigeons, but a small structure would only make it useful for maybe a couple of pairs.

From design and build viewpoint, could be quite a basic, purely functional accomodation for, say, two individual pigeons or pairs - or scaled up as required. Whether it would actually work in reality as intended is a different matter, knowing how contrary pigeons can be 

Something small and plain might be

An open-fronted box 24 inches long and divided so as to provide two compartments each 12 x 12 x12 inches.
In front of them, running the full 24 inches, a landing board say 6 - 8 inches wide.
A roof over the boxes and landing board, constructed of a waterproofed wood or thick plastic sheet, maybe sloping a little outward for runoff.
A 'wall' at each end of the landing board.

An addition could be a front 'wall' for the landing board, made of strong 1/4 inch or 1/2 inch aviary mesh with a door midway along which could be fixed back during the day. If the intended residents were 'domestic' rather than feral pigeons and it was required to keep them in for a while to accustom themselves to their 'home', or provide extra security at night, this could be advisable.

The only 'furniture' would probably be a brick or heavy wooden block in each compartment (many pigeons like to perch on such a simple item).

So, just an idea which could be refined according to one's needs and intended use.

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Check out the pages in this book on pigeons, by M. Vriends, under HOUSING.

There is a picture of a wall cote and more, just wait for it to load.



http://books.google.com/books?id=6j...&hl=en&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=3&ct=result


----------

